# unidentified mbuna



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

Ok so I picked this guy up yesterday at LFS. He was brought in from someone's tank teardown. I usually won't purchase unidentified fish but this guy looked really cool and is big. (3" to 4"). I have been looking for larger Mbuna to help spread the aggression of my very large and very established red zebra. Mbuna seem very hard for me to identify. Any help would be appreciated. I'm assuming this is a male? He was just put in yesterday and is a little roughed up but I think he is standing his ground and meshing into the pecking order ok. His color is a little faded but pretty much the same representation as when I got him he was just more vivid.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Might be one of the Cynotilapia "Afra" types.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Could be a Labidochromis sp. "mbamba" , another pic (sideview) would help(me).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, if he has a black line in his anal fin I would agree with Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba". Can't tell from the pic.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey! I was there when they pulled this fish for you on Friday, xtrmin! Small world. I like the Lab "Mbamba" ID, although I'm highly unqualified to make any sort of judgement call. Congrats on the new fish, hope he fits in, stays healthy, and shows good color for you!!


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like a metriaclima red top galilea to me.


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

Better pics now that he is settled in a bit more. FYI the lighter vertical color is much more blue in person.


Here is another one I know what it is but you don't see many of them. LFS had an aggression issue with him in their not for sale show tank so score for me! Pics don't do either of these fish justice I need a better camera this guy is purple finnage goes red to orange.


Hose ya man small world for sure! Thanks. Maybe Our paths cross again maybe we will have to show off our tanks to one another.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

From those new pics I think the fish is a mature male Labidochromis sp. Mbamba or close to it. The color in the fins and the mouth looks a little pointier in those pics. Not a great example of the fish thou, so I won't claim pure.

The second fish seems like a maleTropheops sp. Red Cheek Macropthalmus. The colors in the pic are not good, but he is a Tropheops.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

noki said:


> From those new pics I think the fish is a mature male Labidochromis sp. Mbamba or close to it. The color in the fins and the mouth looks a little pointier in those pics. Not a great example of the fish thou, so I won't claim pure.
> 
> The second fish seems like a maleTropheops sp. Red Cheek Macropthalmus. The colors in the pic are not good, but he is a Tropheops.


It's not a mbamba I'm pretty sure it's a metriaclima red top galilea as I said above.. Here's a pic. http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/v ... &fr2=sa-gp


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I was wrong on it being Lab. Mamba. 
The head/snout does look to be a Cynotilapia zebroides variant like Likoma Island "red top" http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... Island.htm, Chizumulu Island http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... Island.htm or Chewere ect.


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

I agree mbuna17 in person my fish looks just like that photo.. Thanks all for the help. I think Mbuna17 nailed it. I know it's hard with a crapy camera not providing coloration. If it were the lab I would for sure say a mix but it looks identical to the pic from mbuna17

And yes tropheops sp. chilumba... Probably my favorite Mbuna in the tank. He is a good 5"


----------

